# Ring



## diginit (Jun 7, 2005)

Found this a couple of years ago. Just found it in again in some stashed away stuff. 
 Anyone out there know about stones or makers?  Stamped 10k gold filled. and what looks like <c&c>  Gawdy looking old thing isn't it.


----------



## towhead (Jun 7, 2005)

Topaz is yellow....


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 7, 2005)

you should take it to a jewler


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Jun 21, 2005)

Topaz of that color would probably be considered too valuable a stone to be set in 10k fill, but maybe in the "old days" it wasn't considered to be as valuable as it is today. Could also be citrine or even colored glass or crystal. The stone, whatever it is, is pretty.


----------

